# 28Krs Camper For Sale



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

Im considering selling my 2009 Outback 28KRS> It has only been used a handful of times, and I love it. I just want to change do a differenty style of camper. It has the Havana interior and white woodwork. I would like 19500

Brad


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope, not in the market. Just wanted to say that this camper would be our "_Puff_"'s sister ... same model, same interior ... and it's simply a GREAT camper!! It's also the last of the white interiors.

Grab it while it lasts, you won't be sorry!!


----------

